# Polo 6R 1.2 TSI GT (India) Engine Code :CBZB- ECU/ Cluster-Key FOB Swap Advice pls



## autoginger (Apr 12, 2016)

HI,

Im from India and now i have a 2015 Polo GT 1.2TSi 7DSG

The ECU-Engine Control Unit is flood Damaged along with the BCM.

Through Instrument Cluster works well.

Now i can find a Ebay Listing having complete Kit for 1.2 Tsi CBZB and want to know if i can buy it and replace the complete Kit.

Following are the Details of my Car and car Listed in Ebay.

My Car- 2015 Polo GT 1.2 TSi DSG Automatic Transmission:

EC:- 03F 907 309 AJ HW H10 Continental 5WP44832 SIMOS 10.22A
Instrument Cluster :-6RF 920 860
BCM:-6R0937087R
Key FOB:415Mhz
VIN:MEXC15602FT081046


Ebay Donor Car Polo 6R CBZB 2011 -Automatic Transmission:

EC:- 03F906070FR HW H10 Continental 5WP44803 
Instrument Cluster :-6R0920860H
BCM:-6R0937088G 315Hz
Key FOB:315MHZ 5K0837202S

http://www.ebay.in/itm/361412066444?euid=833571f6aa4749e7b0bfdb28410af5fe &cp=1

Kindly advice if i can swap this.

Also please advice on any other options.

Note: im unable to source the Exact ECU alone, if posible help me out ebay links to buy ECU alone.

im really confused on how to proceed.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PhreshNes (Jan 26, 2012)

I would suggest buying a new ECU from the dealership, it will need to be coded with your car regardless.


----------

